# Eye Contact and MBTI



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

Does eye contact correlate with MBTI? Vote on the poll and give input please. From my experience, NFs make eye contact when trying to help you/solve a problem, but any other time they seem to be daydreaming. I'd assume NTs are similar. As an INTJ, I don't make as much eye contact as the average person, not because I get nervous or something, but I find it hard to concentrate and think while actively trying to look at the person's eyes at the same time; I usually just let my eyes go wherever.

Opinions and experiences?


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

For me as an ISFJ, I find it really hard to keep eye contact. I only do it for so long and then my eyes dart to the floor and keep moving around after that. Mostly the reason for it was that I've been hounded for constant eye contact in my childhood and it's that strange fear I get now from doing that that keeps me from trying to get over it. I am trying, just slowly. lol


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

i usually make 90% eye contact when listening, and like 30% whilst talking..

i tend to believe you can see how relaxed someone is through their eyes though so if i'm feeling stressed i tend not to make as much eye contact.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

The beginning of this video kind of explains it. He sounds condescending, but he gives a lot of credit to sensors in other videos.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I make a lot of eye contact while speaking, but only when I know what I'm talking about. The second that I have to actually think and figure something out, my eyes are all over the place.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

mkeath said:


> The beginning of this video kind of explains it. He sounds condescending, but he gives a lot of credit to sensors in other videos.


I hate that video, because I don't care if he gives "credit" to sensors in other videos, he has a totally wrong idea about how I think, so his compliments will be wrong. I've been told that I have bad eye contact (and as a kid, had to go to speech therapy for it along with talking way too fast), and when I look at someone straight on it is never natural and I feel like I am staring at them (which I probably am).


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Owfin said:


> I hate that video, because I don't care if he gives "credit" to sensors in other videos, he has a totally wrong about how I think, so his compliments will be wrong. I've been told that I have bad eye contact (and as a kid, had to go to speech therapy for it along with talking way too fast), and when I look at someone straight on it is never natural and I feel like I am staring at them (which I probably am).


I identified with what he said. I mean obviously sensors don't have their eyes that wide (except my DARE officer, but she was creepy as hell), but intuitives don't have their eyes darting all over the place all the time too. And I am not saying that's how you think or even how all sensors communicate with people. It's a generalization, and I am only citing the first part where he talks about eye contact.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

mkeath said:


> I identified with what he said. I mean obviously sensors don't have their eyes that wide (except my DARE officer, but she was creepy as hell), but intuitives don't have their eyes darting all over the place all the time too. And I am not saying that's how you think or even how all sensors communicate with people. It's a generalization, and I am only citing the first part where he talks about eye contact.


Oh no, I understood that wasn't what you thought, you said it was condescending. I apologize if I came across as blaming you.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Oh no, I understood that wasn't what you thought, you said it was condescending. I apologize if I came across as blaming you.


No worries.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

mkeath said:


> The beginning of this video kind of explains it. He sounds condescending, but he gives a lot of credit to sensors in other videos.


No. Just, no. Typism.

Edit: I'm not disagreeing with whoever posted this, just the actual video itself.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it depends on extroversion vs. introversion. For example, ENFPs tend to make eye contact, but INFPs rarely do because it is likely to feel invasive to us.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I try to make eye contact, but sometimes I slip up and don't.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I make very little eye contact. I find it a lot more difficult to think: I find I start thinking more about how long I should look and not look than what they're actually saying. It doesn't come naturally to me.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I typically make and maintain direct eye contact in any one-on-one with someone else.

(If I don't, it means I was already preoccupied with something else when the conversation started and the other person just plunged in anyway, so I'm multi-tasking and don't feel like stopping.)

I'm sensitive to what cues I'm getting back, though, so if I sense the other person is uncomfortable with that level of eye contact, I'll ease up on it.


----------



## Navis Amoris (Feb 21, 2010)

I tend to look people directly in the eyes when speaking with them, or even when I'm just walking around and people watching. There was a thread about this on the INFJ forum a while ago. It seemed like there was no real correlation between type and eye contact.


----------



## IceCube (Oct 15, 2010)

How much and how often you make eye contact depends on the person you're talking to. How well you know each other ? and how do you get along ?


----------



## Psych (Aug 16, 2011)

I find it easier to maintain contact with one person at a time. Groups are too daunting.


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't usually make eye contact, and I'm an INTJ.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

I rarely make eye contact because my mind seems to lose focus on the conversation and rather focuses on analyzing their faces.


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm huge on eye contact when someone is speaking about something important to them, though sometimes I notice this is making them uncomfortable so I make a concerted effort to be less intense. 

I don't usually make as much eye contact when I'm speaking though until the end of my sentence. It's like I'm up in my head looking for the right words and the eye contact is a sort of confirmation that it was clear or understood.


----------

